# Jack's Shop and Museum



## Jack B (Oct 10, 2011)

A few days ago I cleaned up and straightened out my shop. So I decided to post some pictures of it.
The shop is an addition built on my two car garage which is built onto the house. It is L shape and the dimensions are 7 feet by 9 feet by 10 feet by 16 feet by 20 feet. We moved into this house in 1986 and built the shop in 1994. I started accumulating my machine tools from the 1960's. Some came from auctions, private sales and two were gifts. I hunted yard sales and the flea markets for most of the small tools. All my machinery is used and the only thing electronic in the shop is a small calculator. There is no NC or CNC. or computerized anything. I have nothing against these things but I like to work with my hands. I very seldom use power feed on my lathe which is the only machine that has it. All dials on the machines are English measurement. I don't work with metrics. I have hot water baseboard heat. It is the same heat system that runs through the house from an oil furnace in the basement. So it is warm in the winter and cool in the summer. By the way, building the shop was my wife's idea and she painted the floor and made the curtains for the four windows. She then helped me move the equipment in. We used two motor cranes. We assembled one in the shop and brought the equipment to the only door with one and then picked it up with the one in the shop.
For a while I made parts and special tools for three Model A Fords we rebuilt and an occasional job for a friend. In July of 2009 I joined this club " Home Model Engine Machinist" and since I have been a member I have built two models - one air steam and one gas. I am currently working on another gas model. I find the people on this forum to be first class and very friendly. 






Outside view of shop from front to back. This addition was built onto the existing garage.
 The width of the shop here is 7 feet from the corner on left to the white spot on the triangle. 
The length of the window area is 20 feet the longest part of the shop.





Outside view of shop from rear. The shop is L shaped The distance from the corner to the white spot is 16 feet that is where the inside wall is.


----------



## Jack B (Oct 10, 2011)

To enter I go from the garage and through this door. This was an existing door to a very small heated room that was originally built with the house. Just like the doctors do in their offices I have my diplomas hanging. I graduated in 1951 from a vocational high school with a degree in Machine Shop. In 1970 I went to college on the GI bill and got a Bachelor of Science degree in Vocational Education my minor was in Technical Education and History. The other certificate is for a National Honor Society I belonged to in college. I graduated in 1976 with honors. 





Straight ahead is where I keep my circa 1930 Model H Kearney & Trecker Dividing Head. I can move it all around the shop on this cart. It was a gift from a friend who is dead now.





Next to the left is my Rong Fu cutoff saw. I bought it at an estate sale one day. I used to cut my stock with a hand hack saw. This little machine saves me a bunch of work. It is the only foreign machine in the shop.


----------



## Jack B (Oct 10, 2011)

As you come through the door my 12 inch Clausing Lathe is on the immediate right hand side. It is an old one circa 1976 from the 5930 series. I can hold .0005 accuracy on this nice old machine. I bought it at a machine auction.





Looking forward the next thing you see is the workbench I made about 1987. The boxes and tools came from flea markets and yard sales. Some I also had from when I worked in industry.





Next to the left of the bench is a Greenerd #2 Arbor Press. It came from the same sale as the cut off saw.


----------



## Jack B (Oct 10, 2011)

Last machine on that wall is a 9 inch South Bend Lathe. It is about circa 1941. It was given to me and I never used it. On the floor below the S.B. Lathe is my Sears 3hp 20 gal. Air Compressor.




My 1867 Parker Vise is on the left of the picture. Center is my Dayton Tool Grinder and last is my Buffalo Forge #15 Drill Press.


----------



## Jack B (Oct 10, 2011)

Next to the Drill Press is a Rockwell 12 inch Disc Sander. It also has a 6 inch Belt Sander. This came from a machine auction.
There is a rack of scrap stock that I collected and bought through the years.
There is also a Ridged 8Gal. Wet Dry Vacuum Cleaner on the floor beside the Sander. This was a gift from my son.




Two moveable tables or carts have different jobs. The one on the left holds the present project I am working on. The one on the right holds the drawings and the tools that fit the Index Vertical Miller.




Here is a close up of the Index Miller. It was a gift from a friend.


----------



## Jack B (Oct 10, 2011)

View from the front 7 foot end along the 10 foot side toward the 16 foot end. My workbench is in the center of the picture.
Because of the date of some of my things I guess it could be called a museum. But I like my shop very much. It gives me great pleasure and I know where every tool is kept.              Jack B


----------



## Catminer (Oct 10, 2011)

Jack;
 Good pictures, love all the equipment. Are you saying that a man does or does not need two lathes?
Peter


----------



## Jack B (Oct 10, 2011)

Catminer  said:
			
		

> Jack;
> Good pictures, love all the equipment. Are you saying that a man does or does not need two lathes?
> Peter


Hi Peter that's one of those yes and no answers. I had not made up my mine what to do with it so for now it just sits there.   Jack


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 10, 2011)

Jack, 

Thank you for showing us your living room. It is always a thrill to see a persons shop. I like your Index mill, I have a 837 Wells Index.

Yes Peter, every man should have 2 lathes. I have a big one and a little one.

Kenny


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Jack,

I checked in earlier and you had pictures of the outside only.
Was just about to ask to see the inside and this is what i get!!! ;D

Awesome stuff!!!
I love a busy workshop!!!

Andrew


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 10, 2011)

HI nice shop


----------



## Blue_Rock (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Jack, Some great old tools you have there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jack B (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Kenny
Andrew
Krv3000
and Simon
 When I get working out there the worlds troubles disappear. There is no pressure and I can work as long as I want.      Jack


----------



## ShedBoy (Oct 14, 2011)

Cosy looking corner. I love old machines, they look more elegant. Is that a Henry Ford Plumbing Parts motor on the trolley?
Brock


----------



## Jack B (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Brock Yup that's a Henry Ford Plumbing Parts Engine I am working on. I guess I am about 1/2 done. 
My 1867 Parker vise might be like the one he had in his shop.
By any chance did you make one of these engines?   Jack


----------



## ShedBoy (Oct 15, 2011)

No i haven't but it is on the one day list. There has been a couple of build threads of this and modified versions. Try this thread
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8689.0
More links are located in the thread as well.
I think Chris lost a few hairs getting this one to run. You should do a work in progress thread for it, I would love to see it and I am sure others would to. Chuck built a real nice running version with different valve set up.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6352.0

Brock


----------



## Jack B (Oct 15, 2011)

I have another build that I fiished but haven't run yet. 
One of my sons who is a computer programmer got extremely interested in models about three years ago. So he asked me if I would let him help get this one going when I finished it. Well we worked one whole day making adjustments but we couldn't get it to run properly. We planed to meet another day . In the meantime I had some serious problems to correct in one eye and he changed his job. So we haven't been able to get together and run it. So that build is at a stop right now.waiting for the run video.(Building Hit or Miss Claire Engine) 
 I have been taking pictures of the Ford engine and plan to post a build when I finish the first engine.                     Jack


----------



## steamer (Nov 7, 2011)

How about a close up of that nice looking clock on the far wall?

 ;D


----------



## Jack B (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Steamer: The clocks are both reproductions and not antiques. The one near the South Bend lathe cost $2.00 at a yard sale a few years ago. I gave it a tiny squirt of WD-40 and it has been running ever since I got it. I wind it about once a week. Up close you can tell it's a cheap clock. 
The clock near the Arbor Press on the far wall cost $4.00 at a yard sale. It looks very nice on the outside but the running mechinnism is pure junk. I have fixed it several times but just can't keep it going. Right now it's a project in waiting. It was presented to someone for service to a company. I have the face out of it so it dosen't look to good. 
I am presently spending all my time on the Ford #1 engine that is on the roll around. 
If you still would like a shot of one of the clocks just tell me which one and I will be happy to make one.        Jack B


----------

